# No audio on TV after hooking up laptop with HDMI cable.



## jordy2324

Here's my setup. 
50" Samsung HDTV
HP Paviolion dv3510nr laptop. 

Not sure what is happening. When I hook up my laptop to my TV through the HDMI cable, I get no sound. I do, however, get video. The video works fine, just not audio whatsoever through the TV. The audio will only play through my laptop speakers. 

I did some research, and saw that you're supposed to go into the "Sound" portion of the control panel. I go there and click "Playback." This is where I'm supposed to set the default to HDMI. However, HDMI isn't an option. 

The only options are "Speakers and dual headphones" (the default now), "Independent dual headphones" and SPDIF (Digital out Via HP Dock). 

I've tried setting all of these as the default, and the audio still only plays through the stereo speakers. 

I know the problem isn't the TV -- my roommate can get audio playback through his laptop on the same TV. Also, I tried another HDMI cable with my laptop -- No dice. I also tried another TV with both cables -- no dice. 

Not sure what's going wrong. I have a NVidia graphics card, and there is no option  in the sound settings to set HDMI as default. 

Please help.....


----------



## PatPheFox

jordy2324 said:


> Here's my setup.
> 50" Samsung HDTV
> HP Paviolion dv3510nr laptop.
> 
> Not sure what is happening. When I hook up my laptop to my TV through the HDMI cable, I get no sound. I do, however, get video. The video works fine, just not audio whatsoever through the TV. The audio will only play through my laptop speakers.
> 
> I did some research, and saw that you're supposed to go into the "Sound" portion of the control panel. I go there and click "Playback." This is where I'm supposed to set the default to HDMI. However, HDMI isn't an option.
> 
> The only options are "Speakers and dual headphones" (the default now), "Independent dual headphones" and SPDIF (Digital out Via HP Dock).
> 
> I've tried setting all of these as the default, and the audio still only plays through the stereo speakers.
> 
> I know the problem isn't the TV -- my roommate can get audio playback through his laptop on the same TV. Also, I tried another HDMI cable with my laptop -- No dice. I also tried another TV with both cables -- no dice.
> 
> Not sure what's going wrong. I have a NVidia graphics card, and there is no option  in the sound settings to set HDMI as default.
> 
> Please help.....



on mine i have to get a male/male audio jack and plug it into tv and pc


----------

